# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  كل ما تود معرفته عن تقنية مسح قزحية العين في جالاكسي نوت 7

## mohamed73

حازت تقنية مسح بصمة اليد على ثقة العديد من المستخدمين في  ضمان الحفاظ على أمان أجهزتهم وحماية بياناتهم على غرار بيانات الدفع عبر  الخدمات الإلكترونية؛ وتم تقديم تقنية مسح قزحية العين في هاتف سامسونج  الجديد، جالاكسي نوت 7  لتزويد المستخدمين بمستوً متقدم من المصادقة لتعزيز الأمان في الهاتف؛  وبهذه التقنية لن يكون هناك حاجة لدى المستخدمين حتى يلمسوا هواتفهم للتحقق  من هويتهم، كل ما عليهم فعله هو النظر لشاشة الجهاز لإكمال عملية المسح. *ما هي تقنية مسح قزحية العين؟* 
 تقنية مسح قزحية العين هي طريقة مؤتمنة للمصادقة البيومترية  تستخدم نظام التعرّف على الأنماط الرياضية لصور قزحية العين، إما من عين  واحدة أو كلا العينين. للحصول على هذه الصور، يقوم نظام المصادقة بمسح  قزحية العين، وهي الحلقة الملونة داخل العين والتي تفتح وتغلق بؤبؤ العين  مثل غالق الكاميرا مما ينظّم كمية الضوء التي تصل إلى شبكية العين.
 كل شخص يمتلك قزحية مميزة وذات نمط فريد ومعقد للغاية في كل  عين، تتشكل في سن مبكر وتبقى ثابتة طوال حياة الفرد. وبكون قزحية العين  يستحيل استنساخها، هذا يجعل من تقنية مسح قزحية العين إحدى أكثر التقنيات  البيومترية أماناً وموثوقيةً على الإطلاق. *المصادقة البيومترية في الهواتف الذكية* 
 ما أن يقوم المستخدم بتسجيل بياناته الخاصة بالقزحية على هاتف  Galaxy Note7، يتم حفظها كرمز مشفّر. وعندما يحاول المستخدم الوصول إلى  محتوى معين، تطبيق محمي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، يعمل كل من ضوء LED  بالأشعة تحت الحمراء مع الكاميرا الخاصة بمسح قزحية العين للتعرّف على نمط  قزحية العين للمصادقة على عملية الوصول. واستطاعت سامسونج إضافة عنصرين  جديدين لتفعيل خاصية مسح قزحية العين دون التضحية بتصميم جالاكسي نوت 7،  حيث تم تضمين الجهاز بكاميرا خاصة بمسح قزحية العين إلى جانب فلتر خاص  للصور لاستقبال والتعرّف على الصور المنعكسة عن ضوء LED بالأشعة تحت  الحمراء من قزحية العين.
 ويساعد هذا الضوء على القدرة المثلى على المسح، وإضافة إلى  ذلك، تعرض الصور تحت الحمراء أنماط واضحة وذات انعكاس قليل للضوء، على عكس  الصور التقليدية (أو بألوان RGB) التي يمكن أن تتأثر بلون قزحية العين أو  الضوء المحيط، فضلا عن الاستفادة من الضوء المنبعث من شاشة الهاتف أيضاً  حتى يتمكن الماسح من استقبال البيانات حتى في ظروف الإضاءة الضعيفة، هذه  العناصر تعمل معاً بشكل متكامل لضمان عملية مسح دقيقة وسريعة لقزحية العين. *مزايا تقنية مسح قزحية العين* 
 تحتاج عملية تسجيل قزحية العين لمحاولات أقل عند التسجيل  وبالتالي حالات قبول غير صحيح أقل في جالاكسي نوت 7، وتحفظ بيانات تقنية  مسح القزحية بشكل مشفّر من خلال منصة Knox الأمنية، بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكن  لشخص واحد فقط تسجيل بيانات قزحية العين، مما يعني أنه حتى لو سُرق الجهاز  أو ضاع أو أراد أحد ما الوصول إلى محتوى معين فيه، لا يمكن اختراق معلومات  مسح قزحة العين.
 ضوء LED بالأشعة تحت الحمراء في هاتف Galaxy Note7 هو آمن  تماماً على الصحة دون وجود أي مضاعفات صحية، فقد حاز على المعيار 62471  الخاص بالاستقرار البيولوجي للصور من اللجنة الدولية الكهروتقنية، إضافة  إلى أن الجهاز سيقوم بالإغلاق الأوتوماتيكي في حال اكتشف أن العين قريبة  جداً للجهاز أو تم تعريضها لحساس ضوء LED بالأشعة تحت الحمراء لفترة طويلة. *مزايا أمان إضافية في جالاكسي نوت 7* 
 بالاستفادة من تقنية مسح قزحية العين، يقدّم هاتف سامسونج  جالاكسي نوت 7، مجموعة من المزايا المضافة التي توفر طبقة إضافية من  الأمان، إحدى هذه الميزات هي الملف الآمن Secure Folder؛ الملف المنفصل  الذي يتيح للمستخدمين إدارة تطبيقاتهم وملفاتهم بشكل خاص وآمن عبر مصادقة  بصمة الإصبع أو مسح قزحية العين أو نمط ورمز المرور، حيث يمكن للمستخدمين  الاستفادة من هذه الميزة للحفاظ على البيانات الشخصية بشكل مستقل في  هواتفهم الذكية على غرار البيانات البنكية أو غيرها من البيانات، كما تشكل  أداة فعالة للأهل الراغبين بوضع قيود على المحتوى أو التطبيقات على أجهزة  أبنائهم.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرااااااااااااااااا للمعلومات يتعالي
جزيت خيرا

----------

